# Kmttg and Windows 7



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Have any one had a problem using kmttg with Windows 7?


----------



## mickbali123 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi.
I am using window 7 for last 2-3 months, Its a really good having various features.


----------



## Richard Berg (Jan 26, 2008)

Works for me.


----------



## uktuatara (Nov 15, 2009)

tivodecode always crashes under windows 7 for me, still working on how to resolve this


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Some how I got it to work ok with windows 7.


----------



## uktuatara (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm not sure how, I have tried compatibility mode, windows XP mode, typing in the commmand line myself, searching the net for the particular error codes but to no avail so far.

Error message as follows;

>> DECRYPTING D:\Tuatara\Videos\Back at the Barnyard.TiVo ...
D:\Tuatara\Videos\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out "D:\Tuatara\Videos\kmttg\Back at the Barnyard.mpg" "D:\Tuatara\Videos\Back at the Barnyard.TiVo" 
tivodecode failed (exit code: -1073741819 ) - check command: D:\Tuatara\Videos\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out "D:\Tuatara\Videos\kmttg\Back at the Barnyard.mpg" "D:\Tuatara\Videos\Back at the Barnyard.TiVo"


----------



## uktuatara (Nov 15, 2009)

However works fine on the demo videos that came with Tivo on how to use it. Only have issues with items I have recorded myself.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

By default, Windows 7 does not allow programs the permissions to write outside certain folders.

You can either disable UAC, or you can set kmttg to save its recordings to a folder where the permissions do exist to write and manipulate files, such as a subdirectory in the users folder (ex: My Documents).


----------



## uktuatara (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for the prompt reply!

I have turned off UAC via registry, moved kmttg to new folder under my D: and ensured all permission are set to full for current user and system on that folder. Have moved files that are required to be changed into the folder to ensure permissions are correct.

Still the same error. It is odd that the standard files that came with the TiVo don't cause the crash, maybe they aren't encrypted?

Have also tried earlier builds of tivodecode but that has not improved the situation. Might have to give a rest for tonight as the family are starting to get grumpy that I've been sitting in the study all day trying to work this one out


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

uktuatara said:


> I'm not sure how, I have tried compatibility mode, windows XP mode, typing in the commmand line myself, searching the net for the particular error codes but to no avail so far.
> 
> Error message as follows;
> 
> ...


 I think that error happens when the .TiVo file is not mpeg2 program stream but rather an mpeg2 transport stream. Do you have an Australian TiVo by any chance? It's my understanding that starting with 11.3 software for Aussie units there is an option to download as TS files instead of PS. It's possible to download from USA units in TS mode as well with a manual trick, but while that downloads faster it's useless since TiVo DirectShowFilter cannot decode it and neither can tivodecode.

If MediaInfo reports the .TiVo file as anything else other than MPEG-PS (such as MPEG-TS) then tivodecode cannot handle it.


----------



## uktuatara (Nov 15, 2009)

Ahhhhh, the penny drops, I can see when I log into the https interface via browser the two options MPEG-TS and MPEG-PS, I will give this a shot tonight and let you know. I'll be a happy man if I can get this to work as I want to be able to host the shows I've recorded on my TiVo on my WHS and distribute throughout the House! :up:


----------



## uktuatara (Nov 15, 2009)

And yes this is the new Aussie / NZ TiVo model.


----------



## uktuatara (Nov 15, 2009)

Guys the help so far has been great, my next issue I haven't been able to work out. KMTTG kept timing out when trying to download files with HTTP busy error. I found the thread on that and worked through the resolve steps to no avail.

TiVo desktop can download fine, but those files crash tivodecode and come down as MPEG-TS.

So I tested downloading directly via HTTP interface of TiVo and it exhibits the same behaviour, a direct HTTP download of the MPEG-TS works fine, but when I click the MPEG-PS version, its locked up and times out at around 16 Kb.

Thoughts? This may be staying away form Windows 7 topic now I'll look for a more suitable section.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

uktuatara said:


> Guys the help so far has been great, my next issue I haven't been able to work out. KMTTG kept timing out when trying to download files with HTTP busy error. I found the thread on that and worked through the resolve steps to no avail.
> 
> TiVo desktop can download fine, but those files crash tivodecode and come down as MPEG-TS.
> 
> ...


See here for a beta version of kmttg which allows you to download in TS format. If you have VideoRedo then there is also an option available to use VideoRedo to decrypt instead of tivodecode.


----------



## uktuatara (Nov 15, 2009)

I have tried Videoredo to decrpyt and error is 'H.264 not currently supported.'

On further reading last night I have a feeling that the PS content is protected in someway so you cannot copy it from the box. This is how TiVo protect copyrighted information.

(Apologies once again for straying from the topic)

Apparently the new version of Video Redo can handle this okay see http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/showthread.php?t=6961 as I understand it now that TiVo is finally (officially supported) here in NZ, people here are starting to take an interest in tools like kmttg so when I get the final solution working I'll drop it out to the NZ forums tracking this kind of info.

I'll have a crack with the beta version tongiht. My ultimate final outcome is of course being able to have auto transfers working and outputted in a format that I can watch via my Windows Home Server.

There's only two challenges remaining;
1. Copying through kmttg.
2. Auto-decrypting TS or PS MPEG stream into standard and workable format for ad removale etc.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Hmm. Yes if you have content on the TiVo that is H.264 instead of mpeg2 then may present further problems. Supposedly though if you can play it fine with Windows Media Player then VideoRedo should be able to handle it since it uses the same TiVo DirectShowFilter for decrypting the content, but I don't know if the latest betas really have H.264 support in VRD yet or not. Should certainly work for mpeg2 TS.


----------



## uktuatara (Nov 15, 2009)

Beta version works a treat, downloads MPEG-TS files. Nice work! Sadly I can still find no way to de-crypt them, I was hopeful for DirectShowDump since that would use the DLL TiVo Desktop has installed, but it won't under Windows 7.

Back to the drawing board on that one, but we're one step closer


----------



## mikek2 (May 2, 2009)

uktuatara said:


> I have tried Videoredo to decrpyt and error is 'H.264 not currently supported.'


I'm from Aus and have been using moyekj's beta with TS support and VideoRedo has no problem decrypting the files. I started getting that error when I installed the beta version with H.264 support, but now all is well. Try downloading the standard version and install to a different directory and make sure that kmttg is pointed to the standard version. And also make sure that 
"Enable H.264 support" in Tools->Options->General Parameters is NOT checked with a tick.

Also, in Tools->Options-> Stream parameters, make sure that "Ignore transport stream maps" is NOT checked with a tick. This is a completely different error, but will also make it not work.

Mine is definitely working now, so if this doesn't work, repost and I'll see if I can remember what else I did to get it working. Also, if you can't open the file directly via VideoRedo then there's no point trying through kmttg.

Edit: Also, make sure you run kmttg as Administrator.


----------



## uktuatara (Nov 15, 2009)

Good stuff one step closer. Yes the version I was using the the beta version. With the standard version of TVSuite have done the following.

1. Changed the Ignore Transport Stream options you specifed.
2. I have no H.264 setting to turn on or off so haven't done that.
3. Tried to open a file - NEW error (ha ha it never ends)

I can see the file being opened, CPU sits up at 95% for about 10 seconds, then error message comes up ... "Audio Stream not MPEG-1"

Which is new, haven't checked thorugh forums at videoredo yet, just heading out of the house now, will try again this evening.

I think we're almost there!

Are you using VideoReDo TVSuite of just VideoReDo Plus? Is there a difference that might be affecting this?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I think one difference between mikek2 & uktuatara may be mpeg2 TiVo TS files vs. H.264 TiVo TS files. VRD can handle the mpeg2 TiVo TS files but not sure about the H.264 TiVo TS files...


----------



## mikek2 (May 2, 2009)

uktuatara said:


> I can see the file being opened, CPU sits up at 95% for about 10 seconds, then error message comes up ... "Audio Stream not MPEG-1"


I haven't come across that before, so sorry can't help. Try posting in the VideoRedo forums. I know other Aussies have got it working but not sure about Kiwi's. Perhaps NZ is different to Aus, but I didn't think so.



uktuatara said:


> Are you using VideoReDo TVSuite or just VideoReDo Plus? Is there a difference that might be affecting this?


I am using VideoRedo TV suite but it shouldn't make a difference provided you are using a recent beta version (586 or later).


----------



## uktuatara (Nov 15, 2009)

After trawling through the Forums at VideoReDo I have noticed a thread regarding TVSuite and TiVoHD. Apparently (contrary to what their homepage says) only VideoReDo TVSuite supports TiVoHD files.

http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/showpost.php?p=37870&postcount=4

Needless to say this sparked off a few unhappy replies lol (not from me!)

Back to the drawing board tonight. Good Times!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

uktuatara said:


> After trawling through the Forums at VideoReDo I have noticed a thread regarding TVSuite and TiVoHD. Apparently (contrary to what their homepage says) only VideoReDo TVSuite supports TiVoHD files.
> 
> http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/showpost.php?p=37870&postcount=4
> 
> ...


 No that's not true. VideoRedo Plus supports it as well and I've used it extensively. In fact that same thread a few posts down is replay from Dan R:
http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/showpost.php?p=38513&postcount=7


> The next version of Plus, when released will have the same support for Tivo HD as TVSuite does. This will happen soon after we make the next TVS maintenance release.


If you use a recent beta version it has most of the same functionality as TV Suite minus the DVD burning capability.


----------



## uktuatara (Nov 15, 2009)

I've temporarily given this a break. After taffing with all the settings I can find, it appears that until I can get my hands on a copy of Video ReDO with H.264 support, I cannae move forward.

I contacted VideoReDo and asked if they could supply me a temporary 5 day license or something similar so that I could try before buy to ensure it works on my files, however got the bog standard response;

'If you want to try the H.264 support, buy the product, ask to be part of the alpha program'

Nice. I'll have another go at this in a few weeks when I have more time. Thanks for all help up until now guys, been a pleasure. 

S


----------



## mikek2 (May 2, 2009)

uktuatara said:


> I've temporarily given this a break. After taffing with all the settings I can find, it appears that until I can get my hands on a copy of Video ReDO with H.264 support, I cannae move forward.
> S


Just one more thing to try before you give up for now. Try posting on the whirlpool.net.au forums under the main Tivo HNP thread. I'm pretty sure a few other guys there have had success with VideoRedo and the TS format - just not sure whether they were from Aus or NZ.


----------



## uktuatara (Nov 15, 2009)

Since my last post over 2 months ago I have tried EVERYTHING I could with no sucess until recently ... yes it's true I finally got it all to work with a NZ Tivo. It aint pretty but it works, I'll get my crap together and do a full post on making it all work in NZ and list it under another posting. Im summary;
1. kmttg for transfer
2. VideoRedo 4 (with H.264) for decrypt, ad edit and write to MP4

There's a bit of muddl;ing around so I can;t get it all to work automaitcally but I'm a HAPPY HAPPY man ... 

Thanks all for your input over those previous months.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

ukt,

Since you live in NZ, be sure to enable the kmttg option to download as transport files. That will improve transfer/download throughput.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

uktuatara said:


> Since my last post over 2 months ago I have tried EVERYTHING I could with no sucess until recently ... yes it's true I finally got it all to work with a NZ Tivo. It aint pretty but it works, I'll get my crap together and do a full post on making it all work in NZ and list it under another posting. Im summary;
> 1. kmttg for transfer
> 2. VideoRedo 4 (with H.264) for decrypt, ad edit and write to MP4
> 
> ...


 You can do all the items in step 2 as part of kmttg as well. Simply configure kmttg to point to VRD TVS4 and then enable the *Decrypt using VideoRedo instead of tivodecode* option. There are various other VideoRedo related tasks you can enable/disable under VideoRedo config tab as well to automate or semi-automate all your VideoRedo related tasks.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Supposedly now you should be able to use tivodecode for decrypting your TS files. See:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=443165


----------

